
Ask HN: Is there a reliable Video Calling cross platform paid app? - ahmedbaracat
Hi, I am fed up with Viber, Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp, etc. I am willing to pay money to have a reliable call with family while I am living abroad. Can you suggest one?
======
Nextgrid
FaceTime is not too bad. It's not "paid" by itself, instead you pay for the
Apple hardware needed to run it.

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Thank you, but I was looking for a cross-platform app since my parents have
Android phones.

